# Agility Poodle?



## fjm

I have tried several classes - and the best was the one run by really dedicated national competition level agility addicts, with years of experience. I think it is important to start with a good class - it is very easy to get into bad habits (eg missing contacts, etc), and equally easy to put he dog off with one or two bad experiences. A class with a strong focus on safety - especially for the dogs - and on using reward based methods will ensure you get off to a good start. It is really useful to learn in a group - you can learn a great deal from watching others get it right - and from them getting it wrong!

The equipment is expensive, so it is worth finding an existing group if you can, rather than starting from scratch. Once a few of you are hooked, it may be worth investing in the equipment, and finding an instructor to come to you.


----------



## flyingduster

one of the main things about agility; if you want to do well (even just 'reasonably' well!) is that a whoooolllle heap of agility is about the handling, and is nothing to do with the dog learning the equipment; most dogs pick up what a jump/tire/tunnel/dog walk all are pretty quickly, weaves take some time to learn but everything else is easy for the dog to do; the key is in handling and training so they take it all correctly, fast, and accurately. 

Teaching rock solid contacts and spending time working jumps (heck, even one jump; there's a ton of ways to work with only one jump!) and putting the time into teaching weaves well (I LOVE the 2x2 method) will give a good foundation for your 30 seconds in the ring!


----------



## debjen

I think the most important thing is finding the right instructor for you. Someone who does the type of training you like. Go and see if you can observe some classes. Or go to a trial and watch some runs and see if you can see someone you like and see if they train or who they train with. A good foundation class will get you off to a good start


----------



## highhorse

I would always choose an experienced instructure who competes at a reasonably high level. The reason being, you can pick up so many bad habits by joining a "pleasure" class. This, to me, applies even if you never want to compete. One of the other posters is correct in saying that it is your handling that needs to be honed, not the dog's ability to get the touch points and to jump and go through tyres. Reward based is the only way to go.

One other thing, after seeing the results of Susan Garrett's 2 x 2 weave method, I would only choose this method for training from scratch or retraining. If you use this method (plenty of information on YouTube) then you need to get your dog totally focussed on a toy.


----------



## Teffy

I totally agree! Handling is the most important and for me, the most difficult part. I had no idea how well they can read my body language, so it's all about training me now.


----------



## Olie

highhorse said:


> I would always choose an experienced instructure who competes at a reasonably high level. The reason being, *you can pick up so many bad habits by joining a "pleasure" class.* This, to me, applies even if you never want to compete. One of the other posters is correct in saying that it is your handling that needs to be honed, not the dog's ability to get the touch points and to jump and go through tyres. Reward based is the only way to go.


I agree. 

I would also look for options for private classes as well. I really liked the instructor we last had as far as her techniques and she was very strict at correcting my/our "green" handling BUT she was very "loose" with what I considered bad behaviors coming from other dogs & owners. This can REALLY throw a dog off thats new to agility and you have hopes of competing.


----------



## 4Paws

I've been wondering how old the dog should be before introducing the agility training, or if it is something you can work on from the beginning?


----------



## debjen

4Paws said:


> I've been wondering how old the dog should be before introducing the agility training, or if it is something you can work on from the beginning?


I start mine from the time they come home since I know what I'm doing and where I want to go (currently agility dogs 2, 3 and 4 are competing). I start with some basic obedience and focus exercises, a play tunnel in the family room, a flat board and wobble board and a jump standard. I take things slow as the dog will be close to if not 2 years old before they start competing. 

If I had never done agility before I would find a good foundations/basic obedience class and go from there. I have had several dogs in my classes that have had no obedience training and they and their handlers have a hard time.


----------



## fjm

Absolutely agree with debjen - some basic obedience training is very, very helpful. Another useful thing is to get yout dog excited about a toy that you can throw - a ball on a rope or something similar. So much easier to get a dog to run ahead when they are hoping for a ball to fly through the air, than when they are turning back to you looking for a food treat!


----------



## TempiChanges

Lots of great advice!
I brought my mini to obedience when i lived in MO... but now that I'm all grown up and graduated and have a real job, I'm back in the Houston area. Where is a good place to start looking for a 'good' trainer? I'm leery of teh petsmart ads, and the one I thought would be good, never got back to me after I told her that I had mini poodles (she said that herding dogs were more appropriate):crazy:


----------



## debjen

TempiChanges said:


> Lots of great advice!
> I brought my mini to obedience when i lived in MO... but now that I'm all grown up and graduated and have a real job, I'm back in the Houston area. Where is a good place to start looking for a 'good' trainer? I'm leery of teh petsmart ads, and the one I thought would be good, never got back to me after I told her that I had mini poodles (she said that herding dogs were more appropriate):crazy:


Definitely crazy..Barb Davis one of the top competitors in the states has told me more than once that she thought poodles were highly underused agility dog and she runs herding breeds. Also a mini poodle won the AKC invitational 12 inch class this year over those shelties..*G*. 

As far as finding a trainer for agility go to some local trials. Find some dogs who running styles you like and see where they train. Go and visit classes and see if you like the style of teaching. There is a yahoo agility poodle list you could join and ask if anyone trains in your area. Go to cleanrun.com and under events you can search for clubs/schools in your area.


----------

